# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  حل مشكل فلاش ALCATEL ONHE TOUCH POP C7 7041D .7041X

## adame123

*السلام عليكم اليوم لدي موضوع علي 
ALCATEL ONHE TOUCH POP C7 7041D .7041X 
لكثرة المشاكل التي بها و في فلاشتها ايضا
انشاء كل هذه المشاكل ستزول بهذا الفلاش المجرب
اولا تحتاج الي* ​
SP TOOL 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
DRIVER 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
FIRMWARE  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## adame123

لا شكر على واجب 
و شكرا على تشجيعاتكم

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adame123
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  لا شكر على واجب 
و شكرا على تشجيعاتكم   بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## said aghbala

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## nacef1970

مشكورين على الخدمة

----------


## youky

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## encoredespoir

شكرا على الفلاشة

----------

